# 21st September - Horus Heresy



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Hiya,

Anyone any idea what the release on 21st September is? Is it a White Scars Ltd Ed novella?

CtS


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Count_the_Seven said:


> Hiya,
> 
> Anyone any idea what the release on 21st September is? Is it a White Scars Ltd Ed novella?
> 
> CtS


Yes,it is a Limited Edition Novella called Brotherhood of the Storm.


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Thanks for that, MoT

CtS


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Great that the WS are finally getting some love


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

March of Time said:


> Yes,it is a Limited Edition Novella called Brotherhood of the Storm.





March of Time said:


> it is a Limited Edition Novella





March of Time said:


> Limited Edition












Fuck you BL. Fuck you. As if buying books for school was not expensive enough at the moment. -_-


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

What the hell is with all of the limited edition books coming out? This is just getting ridiculous...


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

Who's writing it?


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Doelago said:


> Fuck you BL. Fuck you. As if buying books for school was not expensive enough at the moment. -_-


You could always resort to selling your body to make ends meet. It's how I fund my hobby purchases. The shame eventually fades...


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

Chris Wraight is writing this novella.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Boc said:


> You could always resort to selling your body to make ends meet. It's how I fund my hobby purchases. The shame eventually fades...


But the knowledge never will.


LotN


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Why limited edition? It's probably a financial move. The novel is likely targeted at the small number of desperate White Scars fans who are willing to pay a premium for anything related to the White Scars. Smart move BL, smart move...


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

I just want everything Heresy, so unfortunately, I'll pay close to stupid money. As long as there are movies or a dope Horus Heresy mini series. Just sayin. GW/BL need to jump on that bc there's millions of devoted fans and millions of dollars to be made from it. JUST SAYING.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Woohoo! A White Scars novel at last! AND the 21st is my birthday to boot! Must buy!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Woohoo! A White Scars novel at last! AND the 21st is my birthday to boot! Must buy!


Congratulations on a completely coincidental event that makes you happy. :laugh:


LotN


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Are we sure this is limited edition? Have Black Library said so? I have a feeling it won't be as the advert only says 'exclusive' not 'limited'. It might be limited but I think people are maybe jumping the gun.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

mal310 said:


> Are we sure this is limited edition? Have Black Library said so? I have a feeling it won't be as the advert only says 'exclusive' not 'limited'. It might be limited but I think people are maybe jumping the gun.


At Black library Live they did say it would be limited Editon.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Hmmm 21st you say? Guarantee I end up on patrol from the 20th until its out of stock. I hate the idea of limited editions, but like Aurellian, I'll have to get this, its White Scars and it's Chris Wraight, who did an excellent job with Battle of the Fang. Hoping he lives up to it. If I can even get it...


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Guys, so what's the usual price of a limited edition? Is it something ridiculous like thirty quid?


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

March of Time said:


> At Black library Live they did say it would be limited Editon.


Ok, fair enough. It is disappointing but I will still try and get it.


----------



## March of Time (Dec 4, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> Guys, so what's the usual price of a limited edition? Is it something ridiculous like thirty quid?


Yeah,£30 for the gold edition,But there should be a silver edition for £20.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Stephen_Newman said:


> Woohoo! A White Scars novel at last! AND the 21st is my birthday to boot! Must buy!


Its your birthday too? Sweet


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Somebody knows something about this novella? Its understandable thats it about the stormseers - but what is the plot? Before or in the time of Heresy? After all where are the words on the cover - Khan rides to war


----------



## Alhom (Aug 17, 2012)

Anakwanar said:


> Somebody knows something about this novella? Its understandable thats it about the stormseers - but what is the plot? Before or in the time of Heresy? After all where are the words on the cover - Khan rides to war


Here the news!
http://www.blacklibrary.com/all-products/khan-rides.html

30£..............


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

@AoB, hopefully its not Minimise. If im able to l, wealthage permitting, will buy two and reserve one for you?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The Khan Rides to War!


LotN


----------



## Dean2112 (Sep 4, 2012)

Getting bit sick of limited edtion stuff


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Won't be able to get this one unfortunately, have been spending a lot on comics recently. Although Chris Wraight (most likely), White Scars, Horus Heresy and the Khan do have me possibly more excited for this one than _Aurelian_ and _Promethean Sun_, both of which I have. (_Aurelian_ - Silver, PS - Gold)


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Bane_of_Kings said:


> White Scars, Horus Heresy and the Khan do have me possibly more excited for this one than _Aurelian_ and _Promethean Sun_, both of which I have. (_Aurelian_ - Silver, PS - Gold)


You should get it then, eh?


----------

